# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  How do i attach a sheet of melamine to wall without seeing screws??

## wozzzzza

attached picture shows a piece of 32mm melamine board attached to a brick wall, I cannot find out how its attached, I cannot budge it, its solidly attached somehow. I cannot see any screws or brackets or anything.
anyone know how it would be attached??

----------


## Godzilla73

Might be built up out of 2x16mm creating a split batten type of arrangement and glued on. That's how I achieve that look anyway.

----------


## wozzzzza

could be, how would you get it off when you want it off though? break it??

----------


## METRIX

It would be either just glued on, or most likely a combination of pins screwed in from behind, and a few mounting holes drilled in the wall for the pins to sit in while the glue goes off.

----------


## wozzzzza

these methods sound really harsh, what happens if they need to come off the wall?? will tear big holes in the plaster and the board itself.

----------


## Spottiswoode

Screws concealed by the shelf? That way you can get it off again without ripping half the board and wall off.

----------


## METRIX

> these methods sound really harsh, what happens if they need to come off the wall?? will tear big holes in the plaster and the board itself.

  Why do you want to put it on the wall to start with ? 
Why would you want to remove it ? 
It is most likely glued on, if it's as solid as you say, double sided tape is probably not strong enough for something 32mm thick. 
What about two ply strips nailed onto the studs, then route out the back of thy mystery piece to fit over the ply, glue the mystery piece to the ply strips, when it time to come off, you just need to pry the mystery piece off and it's only nails in the ply holding it on.

----------


## Handyjack

It could be attached by some sort of concealed hanger. Needs to be lifted vertically to remove.

----------


## OBBob

> What about two ply strips nailed onto the studs, then route out the back of thy mystery piece to fit over the ply, glue the mystery piece to the ply strips, when it time to come off, you just need to pry the mystery piece off and it's only nails in the ply holding it on.

  ... or get really advanced and make it like a French Cleat so it doesn't even need glue.  :Smilie:      
I'm a bit unsure if you are trying to add this or if you are trying to reverse engineer it's construction so you can remove it.

----------


## davegol

Could be keyhole cleats. Have you tried sliding it upwards?

----------


## wozzzzza

ive tried lifting it up, sideways and pulling it, feel solidly attached to the wall.

----------


## phild01

> ive tried lifting it up, sideways and pulling it, feel solidly attached to the wall.

  What about giving it a whack with a block and hammer (on edge) to see if it will give.

----------


## METRIX

> ive tried lifting it up, sideways and pulling it, feel solidly attached to the wall.

  As this topic is going nowhere can you answer the following. 
1: Is this thing something that you want to remove without damaging the wall 
2: Are you trying to replicate this thing somewhere else and want to remove it so you can replicate it ?

----------


## OBBob

3: do you like coffee? http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=118888

----------


## wozzzzza

> As this topic is going nowhere can you answer the following. 
> 1: Is this thing something that you want to remove without damaging the wall 
> 2: Are you trying to replicate this thing somewhere else and want to remove it so you can replicate it ?

   2: I'm trying to replicate this somewhere else and wanted to remove it to see how its mounted

----------


## METRIX

> 2: I'm trying to replicate this somewhere else and wanted to remove it to see how its mounted

  There is heaps of ways of doing this, take you pick from the above which one you like, if this is a commercial one your looking at, I would say it's glued on with these holding it up.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah I guess a keyhole hanger will do the job, stick 6 or so along the 1100mm wide panel I have around 100mm from the top and a small bracket at the bottom near the ground screwed into the board and wall to prevent it being lifted off without undoing the screw.
that all will work wont it?

----------


## METRIX

6 of them for an 1100 wide panel is a bit overkill, 3 should suffice, turn the bracket on the bottom upwards, so you don't see it.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah I guess. recess it a bit into the board so its flush with wall.

----------


## DBR

> ive tried lifting it up, sideways and pulling it, feel solidly attached to the wall.

  You sure your talking about building related stuff here??? Ha

----------

